# CBZ Extreme or Pulsar 180?



## cancer10 (Apr 4, 2008)

HI

I am planning to purchase a bike but I am confused between CBZ Extreme and Pulsar 180.


Could u please help me to choose one out of these 2? I m not aware of their millage and whatnot.

I like both their looks but there are other things i need to consider like service/support/millage/maintainance cost etc.


Plz help


Thanx


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

cancer10 said:


> ...... but there are other things i need to consider like service/support/millage/maintainance cost etc.



Go for the Unicorn, haven't spent a penny on maintenance till date and its almost a year since i bought it.

And the Honda Service Center folks are very courteous in terms of service and support.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

dunno about HH servicing, but the 1st *FREE* service for Bajaj p-180 costs Rs.400 (+Rs.300 for teflon coating [optional]) 

**(all companies charge for only engine oil)

what we usually pay for in Free Service -
- Engine oil (max. Rs.170/-)
- Teflon Coating. (optional) (Rs.300)
add tax to the total.

for Unicorn, the 1st service costs  ~Rs.130 (+300 for teflon).

CBZ extreme sucks, Hunks suck , thanks to crappy name 

the original CBZ was the last best bike from HH, tthey should have retained the looks.

p-180 has the features & also the handling + good engine. 

p-180 costs 64k (@chennai)


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

^I always change the Engine Oil personally and not get it done by the Honda guys; Coz i dont know what stuff they are using inside.

And the free services cost abt ~15 with no engine oil , just tax.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 4, 2008)

i use CBZ extreme for past 12 months and i simply love that... the service center is very user friendly  and has not paid anhything extra on the bike yet...


----------



## cancer10 (Apr 4, 2008)

Whats the cost for CBZ extreme in delhi and in other states?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Apr 4, 2008)

i would say to go for P-180 it has got looks, style, gr8 pickup and pulsar mania is also going on u know *www.youtube.com/watch?v=caOInhi5e8c


----------

